# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  aborcja do 9 tyg. tabletki poronne

## kasiamarcin

Witam,
Proszę o kontakt wyłącznie mailowy osób, które zdecydowały się na taki rodzaj aborcji:
kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl
Uwaga, nie zamierzam wchodzić na forum żeby czytać komentarze.

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numer 502-427-780, i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło bo byłam w dramatycznej sytuacji. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i polecic ludzi godnych zaufania ktorzy mi naprawde pomogli. Proscie zawsze o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok bo jest tu wiele oszustow

----------


## Karolinaaa

Oferujemy Państwu skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej apteki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas trwania zabiegu jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 200zl. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## DOKTOR

> Witam,
> Proszę o kontakt wyłącznie mailowy osób, które zdecydowały się na taki rodzaj aborcji:
> kasiamarcin1980@wp.pl
> Uwaga, nie zamierzam wchodzić na forum żeby czytać komentarze.


TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 200zł.Tabletki sa bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu oraz wysle zdjecie tabletek zainteresowanej osobie. Kontakt 510-653-012 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

polecam panią Ewelinę 577 405 474

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe tylko i wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem  i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesyłka: Bezpieczna ze sprawdzeniem zawartości

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Michalska

Wejdź na Girlinneed.com. Ja korzystałam z ich zestawu 1 tabletka Mifepristone + 12 tabletek Misoprostol. Szybka dostawa. Możesz sprawdzić przy kurierze zawartość przesyłki i zapłacić dopiero wtedy. No i najważniejsze - zestaw skuteczny.

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam do zaoferowania dwa oryginalne zestawy leków poronnych.
Leki sa oryginalne , nie obiecuje jak inni sprzedawcy JA GWARANTUJE udaną kuracje oraz pelna dyskrecje.

Jestem pod stalym kontaktem telefonicznym, po odbiorze leku nie urywam kontaktu jak inni tylko do samego konca mam kontakt.

Zestaw 1. Arthrotec FORTE 12szt plus RU486 300zl 
Zestaw 2. Cytotec 12szt plus RU486 680zl

UWAGA!!!
ZESTAWY STOSOWANE MOGĄ BYĆ DO 18 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY

wysyłam za pobraniem z możliwością sprawdzenia więc na pewno nie zostaniesz oszukana 
mój numer 574..775..418 

Dyskrecja 
Expresowa wysyłka
Wysyłka również za granicę
Leki doustne i dopochwowe
Dobierane indywidualnie do wieki , masy ciała itp co jest ważne aby przyniosły pożądany skutek
Wieloletnie doświadczenie 
Pomogłam wielu kobietom 


================================================

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża
Nie planowałaś a stało się i nie wiesz co teraz zrobić, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Netporadnia

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie. Możesz się z nami skontaktować na darmowym czacie, zadzwonić pod numer 58 6915915
lub napisać e-maila.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

KONTAKT
519.796.536

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.




KONTAKT
519.796.536

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona w w w . k o b i e t a w  p i g u l c e . p l jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
1. odebractelefon .pl
2. ktoto.info
3. nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
> Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.
> 
> Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
> W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!
> 
> Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
> 1. odebractelefon .pl
> 2. ktoto.info
> ...


pomocnakasia@protonmail.com vs organizacja WHW

1. Czy dostaniesz zdjęcie tabletek?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

2. Czy w ogóle zobaczysz jakiekolwiek zdjęcie tabletek na stronie?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

3. Czy dostaniesz informacje o pochodzeniu tabletek?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

4. Czy dostaniesz informacje o nazwie leków?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

5.Czy dostaniesz informacje o dacie przydatności leków?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

6. Czy możesz sprawdzić przesyłkę nie tracąc pieniędzy?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

7. Czy można śledzić przesyłkę tak aby wiedzieć kiedy dojdzie oraz aby zobaczyć czy jest wykupiona usługa "sprawdzenia zawartości"
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

8. Czy po kuracji zostaną tabletki na ewentualne doczyszczenie?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

9. Czy dostaniesz tabletki oryginalnie zapakowane w blistrach a nie luzem w woreczkach??
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

10. Czy otrzymasz szybko tabletki?
Ode mnie, tak, od WHW, nie.

Wszystko co napisałam idzie zweryfikować rozmawiając z przedstawicielkami WHW. Napiszczie do nich maila z pytaniami o tabletki.
U mnie nie ma do czego się przyczepić. Wszystkie argumenty które wypisałam działają na moją korzyść. Oprócz mojego słowa wszystko idzie zweryfikować. Może Pani "Basia" zdementuje któryś z podpunktów??????? Na forum można przeczytać że Pani "Basia" rzekomo kupiła od WOW, ale od WHW nie. To tylko dla waszej informacji. Jeśli WOW przysyłają tabletki w oryginalnych blistrach, to czemu WHW tego nie robi?

Nie wierzcie w PUSTE SŁOWA i w PUSTE OSZCZERSTWA. Wkładanie do jednego worka z Januszami to kłamstwo i doskonale Pani "Basia" zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. Ja nie mam sobie kompletnie nic do zarzucenia. Niestety może Wam tym kłamstwem zrobić krzywdę, zwłaszcza tym które są już w bardzo późnym okresie i nie mogą czekać około 3 tygodni. Zgłaszają się do mnie takie osoby co nawet ponad miesiąc czekały i nic... U mnie odbywa się wszystko błyskawicznie. Pani Basia została oszukana przez jednego z Januszy, i tego nie podważam,  ale nie wszyscy ludzie to złodzieje, nie wszyscy są źli, a jeśli ktoś tak twierdzi to albo ma traumę, albo celowo kłamie. Sami możecie mnie zweryfikować, wystarczy zamówić przesyłkę nic nie tracąc, oraz zobaczyć czy  podczas śledzenia przesyłki występuje funkcja sprawdzenia zawartości przed zapłaceniem. To takie proste...


Pozdrawiam Pomocna Kasia pomocnakasia@protonmail.com

P.S Pani "Basia" Nie zdementuje żadnego z tych podpunktów, już ją o to prosiłam.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.


Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec
Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt asnaghena@gmail.com
Cena 450 zł

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Cytotec
> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem kontakt 
> Cena 450 zł
> Dla wiarygodności mogę wysłać zdjęcie leku na email


Zdjęcie leku ? - fantastycznie ! nic tylko brać !  he he
Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na przedpłatę ani żadną zaliczkę. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją
sprawdzenia zawartości i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, nie odbieraj przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
Zł kontakt 794068660
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    300 ZŁ ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru


    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
> Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
> zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
> Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/url]


sprawdzony i uczciwy sprzedawca polecam z calego serca . Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki pochodza z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej. Sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne . Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek misoprostol (artrotec) + 1 tabletka mifeprostine. Skutecznośc zestawu to 99%. Oferuje rowniez stały kontakt i porade medyczna podczas kuracji. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## royalpharmaeuropa

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston + Mizoprostol

Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Email: royalpharmaeuropa@gmail.com

WhatsApp +48576247594


Tylko u nas bezpieczny anonimowy zakup oraz 100% dyskrecji.

aborcja, aborcja farmakologiczna, aborcja tabletki, aborcja tabletkami, tabletki wczesnoporonne, tabletki poronne, jak usunąć ciążę tabletkami,tabletka poronna, mifepristone gdzie kupic, tabletki poronne bez recepty, sprzedam tabletki poronne, tabletki poronne gdzie kupić, mifepristone cena, tabletki poronne sprzedam, tabletki wczesnoporonne sprzedam, leki poronne kupie, pigułka wczesnoporonna, mifepriston, mifeprex, ru486, french pill, mizoprostol, cytotec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zapraszam do zamówień zestawów do aborcji farmakologicznej. W sprzedaży trzy różne zestawy w różnych cenach po więcej informacji zapraszam na mój email Dorota.women@interia.pl
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tanio skuteczny zestaw do 12 tygodnia zamawiany zza granicy dałam 60eur odsprzedam za 200zł zapraszam tylko zainteresowana kobietę. Posiadam tylko jeden taki zestaw ponieważ zamówiłam dwa jeden użyłam pozdrawiam Kenta90kie@op.pl

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------

